# Persian Tazi(Persian Gray hound)



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

One of the local colleges here has the Saluki as a mascot! Only reason I knew about them from a young age honestly. I'd love to have a smooth coated one someday.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

This is not a Saluki though  It's a Tazi, though it looks like a Saluki. Related to the Taigan, by any chance? Or are those from an entirely different region?


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

saluki,tazi,persian gray hound and taigan theire all one breed but theire size is difrent


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I can see how the Saluki and Tazi would be somewhat the same thing, and Persian Greyhound is just a synonym for Saluki/Tazi, right? But the Taigan looks a bit different from them, with longer hair, more like an Afghan that's more moderately coated. And while the Taigan may be a type of Persian Greyhound, it's hard to believe it's the same thing as a Saluki :/


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Caravan Hound (indian breed) and Taigan. You can clearly see the Taigan looks different from a Saluki. 










If the Taigan really is the same thing as a Saluki, could you explain your reasoning?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful dogs. Thank you for posting photos. I would love to own a Persian Greyhound someday.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

http://iranzoo.byethost33.com/dogs/breeds/Tazi/tazi.html

according to this site, they are all different names for the same thing


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't know about that site. So it says that the Tazi and Saluki are the same thing. While that may be true, it also says that Sloughi are smaller versions of Saluki. :/ (Sloughi are taller than Saluki...) 

But the information is interesting nonetheless. I didn't know that different kinds of Muslims had different views of the Saluki being 'a gift of Allah'. (thought it was in the Koran but apparently it's not)


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

yes saluqi (arabic type of tazi) is smaller than saluki.
unhaired femaleTazi


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

I dont beieive that site because it has some wrong things but about saluki its true


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

some of taigans look like afghan hound and some of them are like saluki maybe mix of them or it was afghan hound and changed by passing the time


----------

